# Pink Spot on Lip/Jowl



## Becker (Nov 18, 2012)

Coach has developed a pink spot on his lips, right side only, over the past few days (I think). Is this cause for concern/a trip to the vet, or am I an overreactive first time dog owner? Thanks for the help!


----------



## DuggerA (Jan 17, 2013)

Has he been fed anything new or maybe gotten stung by a bug?


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Possibly papilloma virus. Super common in puppies, very contagious but not usually harmful.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2012)

No new foods and I didn't notice him get bit by anything although he did go swimming in a dog park pond for the first time this past weekend. He enjoyed retrieving a big stick he found.. Maybe that has something to do with it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2012)

Another picture from today. It's hard to tell, but it's now more scabby although doesn't appear to be from a cut or anything like that. I suppose if it doesn't clear up in a few days I'll make a trip to the vet to get it checked out just in case.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

its hard to tell, but it almost looks like he is just losing pigment (not a big deal at all)- is his skin textually the same as it has always been? Is it the same texture from one side of his face as on the other?


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2012)

It's rough on that side, much like a scab or sore. Not bumpy or swollen, just as if there's a scrape on his lip and it's scabbing over. I'll wait a couple more days to see if it heals up, and if not head to the vet.


----------



## ourlovedoug (Mar 16, 2014)

I know this is an old topic but were were the results? My dog has the same condition of lips as yours. He was recently chewing on a pork bone that had a real meaty knuckle that I think is the cause of this.


----------



## Becker (Nov 18, 2012)

It just went away on its own. I assume it was just from him chewing on sticks or a rough nylabone. I would have taken him to a vet, but it never got worse so I just didn't worry about it.


----------

